# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  باز کردن فایل bak

## Arezoo62

من از دیتا بیسم رو سرور یک back up گرفتم یه فایلی بهم داد با فرمت bak
حالا اگه بخواهم اون و تو sql باز کنم و بتونم روش کارای دیگه ای انجام بدم باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## fakhravari

فایل بک باید ریستور کنید روی دیتابیس که روی سیتم دارید.
روی دیتابیس کلیک راست کرده و گزینه tasks < restor>database
فایل bak انتخاب و تایید کنید

----------


## Arezoo62

ببینید
من رو همون دیتا بیسیم که رو local هست کلیک راست کردم رفتم تو
tast - restore - data base
بعد تو پنجره باز شده form device انتخاب می کنم فایلم و add میکنم اما بعدش ارور میده

----------


## fakhravari

چک باکس فایل انتخابی فایل bak زدین بعد add کردن؟

----------


## Arezoo62

بله
این عکس و ببینید

----------


## fakhravari

نباید مشکلی باشه.
ورژن sql روی هاست چنده؟
2008 روی 2005 نمیخوره ولی بلعکس میخوره.

----------


## blackcats

من این مشکل رو داشتم بر می گرده به ورژن SQL که احتمالا سرور 2008 هست اما SQL شما 2005 یا 2000

----------


## A.Yousefi

> من این مشکل رو داشتم بر می گرده به ورژن SQL که احتمالا سرور 2008 هست اما SQL شما 2005 یا 2000


نه اتفاقا منم این مشکل رو دارم.
از دیتابیسی که تو sql 2008 ساختم بکاپ میگیرم وقتی میخوام اونو تو همون sql 2008 ریستور کنم همون اروری رو میده که Arezoo خانوم ضمیمه کردن.

----------


## fakhravari

bak روی سیستم باید روی هاست ریستور بشه و بلعکس ایا تست کردین؟ از روی سیستم به سایت

----------


## A.Yousefi

> bak روی سیستم باید روی هاست ریستور بشه و بلعکس ایا تست کردین؟ از روی سیستم به سایت


من میخواستم از روی DB ای که رو پی سیم بوذ بکاپ بگیرم و اونو رو لب تاپم ریستور کنم که نشد.
یعنی باید حتما بکاپ رو رو هاست ریستور کرد؟!

----------


## fakhravari

نه فرقی نداره.
باید بشه فرمت sql یکی؟

----------


## A.Yousefi

> نه فرقی نداره.
> باید بشه فرمت sql یکی؟


یعنی چی فرمت sql یکیه؟
یکیه دیگه!!

----------


## A.Yousefi

یکی از دوستام یه نرم افزاری داشت که دیتابیس رو exe میکرد بعد وقتی تو یه سیستم دیگه اون فایل exe رو اجرا میکردیم اون دیتابیس رو تو sql خودش میرفت ایجاد میکرد کاری هم نداشت ورژن sql چیه،خیلی جالب و کار راه بیانداز بود ولی متاسفانه الان بهش دسترسی ندارم ازش اسم نرم افزارشو بپرسم!
شما نرم افزار این چنینی نمیشناشین؟

----------


## favour2

در قسمت Options علاوه بر تیک Overwrite the existing .. که باید زده شود در مواردی که بک در کامپیوتر دیگری گرفته میشه و قرار بر روی یک کامپیوتر دیگر بازگردانده بشه باید در قسمت پایین orginal file name آدرسی که دیتا بیس در آن قرار دارد را انتخاب کرد(Restore As)

----------


## Arezoo62

مشکلم حل نشده

----------


## Arezoo62

سضم 2008 هم نصب کردم
الان دو تا اس کی و ال دارم

وقتی می خواهم فایل bak. رو باز کنم نمیشه
ارور میده
اون تیک و هم زدم
کمکم کنید لطفا

----------


## fakhravari

شما از طرف سیستم که بکاپ میگیرید ایا میتونید روی هاست ریستور کنید؟

----------


## Arezoo62

بله میشه همون فایل بک گرفته شده رو رو سرور ریستور کرد

----------


## fakhravari

سرور هاست شما 2005 یا 2008 فکر کنم 2008 باشه؟

----------


## favour2

آدرس دیتا بیس را در (Restore As) روی سیستم تغییر دادید؟ نتیجه نگرفتید ؟ من این مشکل را با درست کردن آدرس حل کردم

----------


## Arezoo62

چه جوری باید ادرس دیتا بیس و ریستور کنم؟

----------


## Arezoo62

> آدرس دیتا بیس را در (Restore As) روی سیستم تغییر دادید؟ نتیجه نگرفتید ؟ من این مشکل را با درست کردن آدرس حل کردم


دوست عزیز اون کارم کردم (یعنی تو دو تاش ادرس دیتابیسم و شناسوندم)
اما انگار ارورش برای ورژن

----------


## Arezoo62

کسی نیست کمک کنه ؟  :گریه:

----------


## neo1989021

منم همین مشکل و دارم با همین ارور

----------


## kingtak

منم همین مشکلو دارم.قبل از نصب ویندوز بکاپ گرفتم .بعد نصب ویندوز هر کاری کردم ریستور نشد
اینم عسکش
Untitled-1.gif

----------


## Arezoo62

> منم همین مشکلو دارم.قبل از نصب ویندوز بکاپ گرفتم .بعد نصب ویندوز هر کاری کردم ریستور نشد
> اینم عسکش
> Untitled-1.gif


 حالا باید چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## Arezoo62

این مشکل انگار فراگیره ... 
کسی نیست کمکمون کنه؟

----------


## kingtak

آقا مشکل اینجاست که وقتی بکاپ میگیریم فقط یه فایل bak بهمون میده.ولی  فایل mdf نمیده.حلا باید چیکار کنیم>؟؟؟؟

----------


## golnouri

باور کنید کل مشکل به دلیل ورژن نسخه دیتا بیس هاست و دیتا بیس روی سیستم هستش.

----------


## generic

Restore کردن دیتابیسی که وجود ندارد معنی دار نیست .
اول باید دیتابیس مورد نظر را Attach کنید بعدا Restore.

----------


## karimiyan_mohammad

database ای که میخواید روش backup  رو ریستور کنید کلا delete کنید و بعد از اون ، روی database اصلی sql کلیک راست کنید و حالا ریستورکنید ، برای ریستور از شما نام database می خواد که نام database ای که delete کردید رو بدید . احتمال داره که هنوز فایلهای database ای که پاک کردید هنوز توی فولدر DATA که برای sql است ، باقی مونده باشه که باید از این فولدر که توی درایو  C در محل نصب sql است پاک کنید و بالاخره با یه وجدان راحت یه نفس عمیق بکشید و ریستور کنید ، اگر نشد بگید تا راهنماییتون کنم ، البته جسارت نباشه ها شما همگی استادید ، اما این موضوع بارها برام پیش اومده و حل شده ، البته قبلش کلی آدم رو عصبی می کنه و بعد حل میشه . موفق باشید، bye ta hi.

----------


## karimiyan_mohammad

database ای که میخواید روش backup رو ریستور کنید کلا delete کنید و بعد از اون ، روی database اصلی sql کلیک راست کنید و حالا ریستورکنید ، برای ریستور از شما نام database می خواد که نام database ای که delete کردید رو بدید . احتمال داره که هنوز فایلهای database ای که پاک کردید هنوز توی فولدر DATA که برای sql است ، باقی مونده باشه که باید از این فولدر که توی درایو C در محل نصب sql است پاک کنید و بالاخره با یه وجدان راحت یه نفس عمیق بکشید و ریستور کنید ، اگر نشد بگید تا راهنماییتون کنم ، البته جسارت نباشه ها شما همگی استادید ، اما این موضوع بارها برام پیش اومده و حل شده ، البته قبلش کلی آدم رو عصبی می کنه و بعد حل میشه . موفق باشید، bye ta hi.

----------


## karimiyan_mohammad

من این برنامه رو دارم ، Data base packager امشه ، اگه خواستید بهم ایمیل بزنید بفرتتم براتون: karimiyan_mohammad@yahoo.com

----------


## hadyfa

مشکل منم دقیقا همینه اما هنوز روی 2008 امتحانش نکردم .
یکی گفت میشه با 2008 بازش کنم . البته فایل من با 2008 بک آپ گرفته شده.

----------


## amir-shakh

سلام دوست عزیز
برای بر طرف کردن ایراد فوق
اول تیک ریستور رو بزنید و بعد در قسمت Option گزینه های Overwrite رو تیک زده و گزینه Take tail log back رو غیر فعال کنید
مشکلتون حل شد
به همین راحتی

----------

